# Nox Flipper



## EDDM (9. Oktober 2006)

Moin zusammen,
Ich brauch nen neuen Rahmen und hab mich schon lang umgeschaut und bin auf den NOX Flipper gekommen er macht mir einen recht stabielen eindruck  aber in den ddd foren wurde gesagt das er nix taugen  würde also frage ich mal am besten bei euch 

Danke für eure posts


----------



## HC 8.0 (10. Oktober 2006)

Morgen, 
komisch heute werden die ersten Serienrahmen erst verschickt bisher gab es nur 3 Prototypen die unsere Team Fahrer aus Berlin gefahren sind.

Also kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das jemand aus den DDD Foren den schon mal gesehen geschweige gefahren hat.
Und wenn das jemand aus Berlin war kann ich mir auch das nicht vorstellen, weil hier jeder mit dem Rahmen mehr als zufrieden ist.
Ich war mit auf der Eurobike und habe selber das positive feetback von den einzelnen Fahreren gehÃ¶rt.

Ãberzeug dich selbst >> 199 â¬ das ist ein versuch wert!!!!!!

Zum Rahmen selbst:
Den Rahmen gibt es Gelb und in sw.....13,5 zoll groÃ und ca: 3,2 kg schwer,
24 und 26 Zoll tauglich, langloch Scheibenbremsaufnahme, Canti Aufnahme, US BB Innenlager und natÃ¼rlich 41 30 Cromo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDDM (11. Oktober 2006)

es war auch das vor jahres model!!!


----------



## gl3n (11. Oktober 2006)

EDDM schrieb:


> es war auch das vor jahres model!!!



Du meinst sicherlich den Fly, ein Vorjahresmodell zum Flipper gibt es nämlich nicht


----------



## EDDM (12. Oktober 2006)

kann sein aber eigentlich haben die vom flipper gesprochen??? postet mal schön weiter DANKE


----------



## Zeo-X (22. Oktober 2006)

also ich persönlich wäre da sehr vorsichtig. Nox is nämlich eine sehr junge Bikeschmiede die noch lange nicht die Erfahrung von RM,  Alutech oder Nicolai hat, obwohl das auch Preislich nicht zuvergleichen ist   .
Ich würde lieber etwas mehr Kohle in was altbewährtes stecken, z.B ein DMR, nen NPJ oder ein NS. kleiner geheim tipp is Revell   
MfG Zeo-X


----------



## EDDM (22. Oktober 2006)

Thx


----------



## gl3n (22. Oktober 2006)

Zeo-X schrieb:


> also ich persönlich wäre da sehr vorsichtig. Nox is nämlich eine sehr junge Bikeschmiede die noch lange nicht die Erfahrung von RM,  Alutech oder Nicolai hat, obwohl das auch Preislich nicht zuvergleichen ist   .
> Ich würde lieber etwas mehr Kohle in was altbewährtes stecken, z.B ein DMR, nen NPJ oder ein NS. kleiner geheim tipp is Revell
> MfG Zeo-X




Mach' das ruhig 

Nein, im Ernst, ein Revell 250R ist ja auch nich gerade billig. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis beim Flipper mehr als okay ist.


----------



## HC 8.0 (23. Oktober 2006)

Zeo-X schrieb:


> also ich persönlich wäre da sehr vorsichtig. Nox is nämlich eine sehr junge Bikeschmiede die noch lange nicht die Erfahrung von RM,  Alutech oder Nicolai hat, obwohl das auch Preislich nicht zuvergleichen ist   .
> Ich würde lieber etwas mehr Kohle in was altbewährtes stecken, z.B ein DMR, nen NPJ oder ein NS. kleiner geheim tipp is Revell
> MfG Zeo-X



@Zeo-X >> das entwickler Team von Nox greift auf mehr als 15 Jahr Konstruktions Erfahrung zurück >> 1992 habe Sie Ihren 1 selbstkonstruiereten Viergelenker auf den Markt gehabt darauf basiert deren heutiger Nox Flux 6.5....NPJ und NS sind doch ganz junge Firmen die noch nichtmal 5 Jahre als sind..... >> Schade das du keine Anhung davon hast was du schreibst!!


----------



## Zeo-X (23. Oktober 2006)

Kann sein das ich keine Ahnung hab,  aber warum reißen die Flux 6.5 dann bei so vielen?


----------



## HC 8.0 (23. Oktober 2006)

Weil der Einsatzzweck damals als Freeridetouren Fully ausgelegt war..... und nicht als Drop oder Hardcore Bikeparkfully der neue 07er Rahmen hat das Problem nicht mehr.... ich fahre den Prototyp seit ca: 6 Monaten und hatte noch keine Probleme mehr im Gegensatz es vermittelt dir ein Gefühl das es noch endlos Reserven hat!!!!  

Nimm es bitte nicht al zu Persöhnlich finde es nur nicht OK in einem Herstellerforum sachen zu schreiben die nicht wahr sind....!!!!!

Gruß Chr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowstar (4. November 2006)

ja nen kollege von mir hat sich den flipper bestellt weil er einen kleinen singlespeed rahmen haben wollte!  der preis ist hammer und der rahmen macht einen bomber stabilen eindruck! auch die grind verstÃ¤rkungen unter den kettenstreben sind meiner meinung nach sehr sinnvoll angebracht ist echt nen gutes ding!         und ich bitte euch 200 â¬ ist echt gÃ¼nstig   

bei ebay schon fÃ¼r 185 â¬


----------



## EDDM (5. November 2006)

unter was muss ich im e-bay suchen???
und wie viel zoll reifen größe macht der sich dran???


----------



## crossie (5. November 2006)

irgendwie is das doch alles ausgemachter blödsinn... 

im DDD-forum fachsimpeln sie über nen rahmen den es erst seit kurzem gibt wie doof der rahmen doch sein soll, reisst usw... 

im herstellerforum fragen find ich dennoch genauso abwegig, weil da ist klar dass du vom hersteller NUR positive rückmeldung bekommst. 

für den preis würd ich einfach mal sagen: kaufen, SELBST MEINUNG BILDEN. kost ja nich die welt. 

und wenn ich sowas lese wie firmen wie NPJ haben mehr ahnung... naja weiss nich, mag sein dass die rahmen gut sind, (bin selbst nen NPJ gefahrn) aber _man bekommt alles kaputt._

von daher... meine meinung dazu: probiers selbst aus, bild dir deine eigene meinung (ich weiss, das "selbst ausprobiern" ist als schüler oder eben jemand der knapp bei kasse ist nicht immer einfach...) und dann weisst du was du davon zu halten hast. 

cheers


----------



## Funghi (5. November 2006)

EDDM schrieb:


> unter was muss ich im e-bay suchen???
> und wie viel zoll reifen größe macht der sich dran???



du musst eingeben: "Hallo ich heisse Klaus" ---> und siehe da:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NOX-Flipper-CroM...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

tadaaaa!!!!11

und ja, kauf ihn dir halt, bei dem Preis kriegste sonst nur poison oder ähnliches...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. November 2006)

Funghi schrieb:


> du musst eingeben: "Hallo ich heisse Klaus" ---> und siehe da:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NOX-Flipper-CroM...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


pooooisooooon


----------



## flowstar (5. November 2006)

also er fähr momentan noch 26 zoll will sich aber jetzt mal 24 er drannschrauben!  du muss halt nur bedenken das der rahmen kein schaltauge hat und du keine schaltung fahren kannst! und wen du kein laufrag mit schraubache hast brachst du kettenspanner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (5. November 2006)

flowstar schrieb:


> also er fähr momentan noch 26 zoll will sich aber jetzt mal 24 er drannschrauben!  du muss halt nur bedenken das der rahmen kein schaltauge hat und du keine schaltung fahren kannst! und wen du kein laufrag mit schraubache hast brachst du kettenspanner!



 braucha das? Ging bei mir auch mit nur Schnellspanner.


----------



## Brook (5. November 2006)

Was für einen Kettenspanner meinst du? Ich würde den Flipper auch mit einem normalen Laufrad fahren, also Schnellspanner. Es gibt doch aber im BMX Handel Vorrichtungen, womit man die Achse (auch Schnellspanner) nach hinten ziehen kann - also spannen kann, oder?

Ok, Schraubachse wäre sicherlich die korrektere Version. Außerdem, gab es den Flipper nicht auch schon mit Schaltwerkaufnahme??


----------



## HC 8.0 (6. November 2006)

Morgenz,

danke an croissant >> mir macht es langsamm keinen Spass mehr es immer wieder zu erklären!!!!

Flipper Ausfallenden!!!!

es gibt verschieden zum nachzurüsten:

14 mm >> 10 mm
14 mm >> 10 mm Schaltauge
14 mm Kettenspanner 

Am We frisch aufgebaut:





Gruß Christian


----------



## EDDM (7. November 2006)

mehr bilder bitte wenn du welche hast!!!

DANKE


----------



## Brook (7. November 2006)

Wunderschön!!

Sicher, die Geometrie ist nichts besonderes - aber die Farbe habt Ihr ausgezeichnet gewählt. Ein wundervolles Geld ... wirklich ... 

Was hast du hinten für eine Achse verbaut? Will nicht nerven oder aufdringlich sein ... aber interessieren tut es mich schon!


----------



## HC 8.0 (8. November 2006)

Ertsmal Danke..... erstmal wie kommst du darauf das die GEO nicht so ist.... 3 unserer Teamfahrer haben Ihn sich von unserem Konstrukteur so gewünscht!!!
Dieser Rahmen ist selbst kontruiert und nicht aus ainem Katalog betsellt.

Bist du den schon auf einem Gefahren das du dir so eine Meinung bilden kannst??? Hinten haben wir eine 14mm Nox Singelspeed Nabe verbaut !!!!


----------



## Kristian111 (8. November 2006)

könnte mal jemand n bild mit 26 zoll laufrädern posten?


----------



## Brook (8. November 2006)

Stand bei dem posting wohl einen kleinen Schritt neben mir - tut mir Leid, es kam tatsächlich nicht meine eigentliche Überlegung zum Vorschein.

Ich sehe mir aus gesunder Distanz (Auge - Bildschirm) dein Foto / das neue Flipper an und stelle wie folgt fest:

- super geile Rahmenfarbe (natürlich meinte ich GELB und nicht Geld)
- die Rahmendreiecke sitzen an den bekannten stellen
- unlackiert u. aus Distanz betrachtet würde er dem 05er gleichen
- muss ich haben

Jetzt sollte zu verstehen sein, wie / was ich meinte. 

Gabel ist eine Pike, oder? Der von euch empfohlene Federweg beträgt ja nur noch ... 80-100mm ... also runter mit der Pike?


----------



## HC 8.0 (8. November 2006)

@ brooks hoffe du nimmst es auch nicht von mir so übel........ fande den Satz nur etwas daneben!!!! Man kann ja seine meinung haben ohne Worte aber Aussagen naja wir verstehen uns und das freut mich!!!!!

Ja mit der Pike hast du recht war aber mal mit dem guten Stück im Wald auf unseren Hometrails... da war ich über jeden cm glücklich der nach gibt!!!!
Komme ja sonst aus der Fully Fraktion!!!!!

Gruß an dich ch


----------



## EDDM (8. November 2006)

das angebot da oben ist verlockent!!!!!!!!!! 


ich glaub hier wäre jeder zufrieden (oder nur ich  ) wenn du 
eine kurze liste  mit den anbauteilen (eventuell mit preis oder gesamt preis) und ein par pics ins web stellst!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HC 8.0 (9. November 2006)

Guten Morgen,

hier eine Aufstellung von unserem Kompettrad!!!
Hier noch eins mit 24"








Rahmen	             NOX Flipper
RahmenhÃ¶he	13,5"
Farbe	             schwarz glanz oder melone Team
Gabel	             Rock Shox Agryl 409
Vorbau	             Truvativ Holzfeller 31.8 25mm
Lenker	             Truvativ Holzfeller 31,8 40 mm
Griffe	             NOX Sticky Grips
SattelstÃ¼tze	NOX Dirt Post 254
Sattelklemme	NOX Dirt Pin 28.6
Sattel	             NOX Dirt Seat
Kurbeln	             Nox Fly Arms
Innenlager	Truvativ + BMX Adapter
Pedale	             NOX Gripper Pedal  
Ritzelpaket	16T (bei Nabe dabei)
Kette 	             single speed
Bremsen vorne	ohne
Bremsen hinten	Avid Juicy 5, 160mm disc
Bremshebel vorne	s.o.
Bremshebel hinten	s.o.
Felgen Mavic 321 36L
Speichen 	schwarz 2.0 - 1.8
Nabe vorne	NOX Team XC 100 36L
Nabe hinten	NOX Single XL 14mm, 36L
Reifen Maxxis High Roller 2,2

VK: 1199 â¬


----------



## Brook (9. November 2006)

Schön ... wirklich schön ...


----------



## killaking-flow (9. November 2006)

von wem wurde denn der rahmen konstruiert ?

ich glaube eher nicht nox intern ....


----------



## HC 8.0 (9. November 2006)

von *dir* und MR.NOX weist du doch!!!!!!!
Sone fragen kenne ich doch nicht von dir........ deiner steht bei Cali für dich bereit!!!!!


----------



## killaking-flow (9. November 2006)

wat?
wie steht für mich bereit


warum weiß ich davon nix


----------



## downhill.joker (9. November 2006)

siehste flo da muss man erstmal was sagen und dann kommen se plötzlich.
muss ich ja mal sagen das es eine echt beschi....e aktion von nox ist dich so übern tisch zu ziehen. 
nox intern muahahahahahahahaa


----------



## EDDM (9. November 2006)

was würdet ihr mir empfelen 24"/26 or 26"/26" or 24"/24"  
ach und thx wegen oben


----------



## killaking-flow (9. November 2006)

24 24, is wendiger, stabiler (kürzere speichenwege) fährt sich einfach besser


----------



## EDDM (9. November 2006)

wie stabieler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill.joker (9. November 2006)

24,24 ist das optimalste so wie flo schon sagte alleine durch die kurzen speichen hast du nich diese riesen hebelwirkung von den seiten falls du auch mal einen wallride versaust. dan natürlich der kurze radstand und und und . also 24 ist wirklich zu empfehlen 24,26 ist eine blöde kombi das bringt nix bis auf einen anderen lenkwinkel.


----------



## EDDM (9. November 2006)

und wie viel mm soll ich nehmen bei 24 

thx


----------



## 8Storm (9. November 2006)

Also zum thema Nox flipper. 
Ein guter Kumpel von mir hat ihn seit 2-3 wochen. Bin selber schon damit gefahren. Ist sehr stabil in der luft (26") ober wendig ist kann ich nicht so genau sagen weil ich ihn dafür nicht auf so einer strecken fahren konnte aber er lässt sich ind der luft wohl gut legen undwhippen. Aber mit weiteren cro mo teilen wird  das ding sau schwer. er liegt bei 18-19 kg mit ss.


----------



## norman (10. November 2006)

guten tag,

bin der fahrer des schönen gelben flipper weiter oben:

zur nabe hinten: hab ne singelspeed naben mit 10mm achse die wurde aber mit distanz scheiben auf 14 erweitert also kannst so sogut wie jede nabe in dem rahmen fahren weil du die ja mit dem adapter ändern kannst....

zur gabel: habe da ja wie dus chon richtig erkannt hast die pike drin mit 95mm federweg und die past richtig gut dazu (vom fahrverhalten und von der optik)

konnte den rahmen heute zum ersten mal auf dirts testen und muss sagen das man sich sehr schnell an die geo gewöhnt hat und der rahmen sehr wendig ist und ne mänge spass macht... 

also wenn noch sind einfach mailen dann gins bestimmt ne antwort also einen schönen abend noch
norman


----------



## banks (26. Dezember 2006)

sieht schon fett aus aber wiegt auch einiges


----------



## stinky rider (13. Januar 2007)

den flipper gibt es doch nur in einer rahmengrösse oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kristian111 (18. Januar 2007)

stinky rider schrieb:


> den flipper gibt es doch nur in einer rahmengrösse oder?



stimmt


----------



## EDDM (18. Januar 2007)

mann bei e-bay geht der flipper schon sau günstig über die theke 
glaubt ihr der geht noch auf so 120 euro?????


----------



## stinky rider (22. Januar 2007)

weiss einer wo man eine billige  hr singlespped nabe fürs flipper herbekommt  
ich habe es nähmlich nicht so dicke mit meinem geld....am besten eine mit 14mm achse ...danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## EDDM (23. Januar 2007)

nox ne spass ich wüsste jetzt nix ich wüprd gleich die nox nehemen oda du nimmst joytech die sind extrem günstig und halten höchstens ein jahr <<< so lang fahr ich sie schon aber  mit 10 mm vlt gibts die auch mit 14 
die bekommst du über www. bigboysports.de!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! da hab ich auch mein .................................................fdöasd..............adföiaht7ir.............bike her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<<< bin voll stolz drauf


----------



## mogjo53 (11. Februar 2007)

hallo bin auch gerade am überlegen mir den flipper zu holen. aber ich wollte mir vorher mal ein paar infos über den rahmen holen.
1: past bei einen 26" rad da auch noch nen 2,3 schlappen drauf???
2: wo bekomme ich denn die Ausfallende mit 10mm und schaltauge her?
3: (da das mein erster Rahmen für dual,dirt und street ist hab ich nämlich keine ahnung) wie es mit der größe aussieht. 13,5 zoll für 1,84 körpergröße ist doch ausreichend, oder???

ich weiß ja das es keine anderen größen gibt außer 12,5 zoll habsch noch gesehen. thanks für eure infos.


----------



## mogjo53 (12. Februar 2007)

ok das mit dem schaltauge habsch auf der HP von nox gefunden.

da bleiben ja noch zwei fragen


----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (12. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen,

2,3 Mäntel sind kein Problem haben letztens ein Flipper mit 2,4 Holy Rollern augebaut... also in der Regel je nach Hersteller kein Problem.
Also bei 1,84 wird das Bike bestimmt keine Dual Race Bike wirst aber keine Probleme bei Dirt // Street haben........

gr ch


----------



## EDDM (12. Februar 2007)

wann gibts den flipper mal für 100 in gelb???????
des wäre geil


----------



## mulfi (15. Februar 2007)

ich hab ihn vor paar wochen nagelneu versandkostenfrei fÃ¼r 117â¬ bekommen ebaY das is daraus geworden!!!!


----------



## EDDM (16. Februar 2007)

mach mal ne liste der komponenten!!!!!!!!
+
preis
THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mulfi (16. Februar 2007)

also,
Bike Beschreibung
Rahmen/Frame      Nox Flipper
Gabel/Fork             Manitou Gold Label Session 2
Felge/Rim VR         Revell Light & Strong
Felge/Rim HR         Revell Light & Strong
Naben/Hubs           Npj Moshcore Gold 10mm
Speichen/Spokes    Revell Light Spokes
Reifen/Tires            Kenda Knipton
Pedale/Pedals         Eastern Magnesium BS gelagert
Kurbeln/Cranks       Eastern elektron
Kettenblatt            Proper bikes
Kette/Chain            cool Chain Light
Kasette/Hub           Revell
 Tretlager/BB          BMX BB Eastern
 Lenker/Bar             Revell Light
Vorbau/Stem          Revell Light Frontloader gold
Steuersatz/Headset FSA the pig dh Pro
Bremsen/Brakes       Julie 07
Bremshebel/Lever    Julie 07
Sattel/Seat              24seven
Sattelklemme          eastern
Griffe                   animal
Barends               Proper bikes
SattelstÃ¼tze/Post    odysee
Farbe/Colour            Black & GolD

gesamtpreis ca.1350â¬


----------



## EDDM (19. Februar 2007)

DANKE!!!
ich hab mal gehört das es den flipper 2007 in einer leichteren version geben soll 
2,7 kg   
weil
3,5 kg sind nicht wenig 
wo sind die infos???




> wir hoffen das euch unser Rahmen gefällt >>>>>>
> 3,5 kg sind nicht wenig >>> halten aber auch......
> es solle ein Einsteiger Dirt/ Street Hardtail sein, und gerde am Anfang wenn wir alle mal zurückdenken macht man doch schon mal den einen oder anderen Fehler.
> Bitte vergesst auch nicht die 199 
> ...


----------



## grandy (21. Februar 2007)

hallo
ich bin auch grade fast dabei mir den flipper zu holen..habe  bis jetzt nur geiles von ihm gehört:
-geile stabi
-geile geo
-geile quali
-geiler preis
-geiles ding
......nun frage ich mich.. gibt es an dem ding nicht auch iiiiirgendeinen haken.?.. außer sien  gewicht.?...

und noch eine frage :
was haltet ihr von der zusammenstellung:
-Nox Flipper gelb
-HR: Double Track mit kiniption 2.3
-VR: Single Track mit kiniption 2.3
beides recht vernünftige naben
-Truvativ Holzfeller und howitzer innenlager

habe nömlich net allzu viel geld zu rverfügung deswegen wollde ich mal um ne fachgerechte auskunft über diese kombo bitten
..
postet also schön 
thx im voraus schon mal


----------



## EDDM (22. Februar 2007)

Hacken ich hof keinen !!!!!

ich würd singel track konmpeltt nehmen!!!!


----------



## grandy (22. Februar 2007)

wieso singletrack komplett... doubkle track is doch stabiler


----------



## grandy (22. Februar 2007)

wieso meinst du singöetrack komplett? double is doch stabiler


----------



## EDDM (22. Februar 2007)

ja und  aba leichter und sieht besser aus 
gewicht is zwar minimal !!!!!!!
und preis!!!


----------



## grandy (22. Februar 2007)

....gehen aber dch auch lleichter kaput.. und wieso siehts besser aus?


----------



## EDDM (22. Februar 2007)

weiß auch nich!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grandy (22. Februar 2007)

aso^^.

kommsu aus gladbach?


----------



## mulfi (24. Februar 2007)

was soll da fürn LRS rein?24/26"?was has du sonst noch für Parts liegen die du an das Bike machen willst?...


----------



## EDDM (24. Februar 2007)

genau
ne ich komm nich aus dem ka.... ich komm aus München<<<  
und kommt bitte mal wieder auf meine andere Frage zurück!!!!!


----------



## grandy (24. Februar 2007)

ich fahre dann 24/24
andere parts:
suntour duro D 
fireeye firebar lenker
dmr sattel
truvativ holzfeller..und bald luftalarm...

wieso willsu die anderen parts haben?


----------



## mulfi (24. Februar 2007)

naja sicher das du da ne duro reinsetzen wills?


----------



## grandy (24. Februar 2007)

ja wieso?=.. wieso denn nicht?.. meinse wegn dem rahmn... wegen 100mm?..desis net so schlimm.. habich scho gefragt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mulfi (24. Februar 2007)

ja schon klar aber ich mein duro die bricht beim angucken schon^^ich würd die verkaufen und ne dj3 kaufen^^


----------



## grandy (24. Februar 2007)

nein die reicht mir.. bin noch net so erfahren.. also fürn anfang reicht die lcker.. ..ich fahre diese saison mit der duro und vll. kaufe ich mir nächsten winter ne besser .. denn gibts die dj3 bestimmt auch wieder billiger 
..
..freue mich jedenfalls schon sehr auf den flipper, denn der soll ja den erzählungen nach einfach nur geil sein.
danke aber für die posts 

..guckt euch doch mal meinen rahmen an.. vielleicht seit ihr ja interessiert
->SIGNATUR


----------



## Thobi (25. Februar 2007)

hallo,
ich will mir auch jetzt bald den nox flipper holen. Wieviel kostet das aufgebaute bike auf dem bild oben? 
Ich hab nicht sehr viel geld, der nox rahmen ist natürlich günstig, aber was habt ihr für parts dran und für sie bezahlt?


----------



## mulfi (25. Februar 2007)

jeder kann lesen!!! (fast)


----------



## EDDM (26. Februar 2007)

So heute um 12:39:25 war es soweit jetzt kann ich ihn als mein eigen bennen!!!!!!!    121 euro     
ich hol mir auch ne Duro mal schaun was sie aushält!!! 
AUFBAU:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rahmen:NOX FLIPPER
GABEL: DURO 2006/7 ???
Felgen:Singel Track 24/24
Naben: ??? weiß noch nich Schlagt mal was vernüftiges und Günstiges (50 euro) vor!!! 10mm und 14 mm
Sattel:KHE
Stütze:NONAME 
Lenker/Vorbau:????weiß noch nich Schlagt mal was vernüftiges und Günstiges vor!!!
Bremsen:Avid 5 185 mm
Griffe:Spank
Reifen:K-Rad oder NPJ signatur???
Kette:Eastern
Kurbel:Eastern<<<die billigste!!! 
Pedale:Fusion
Ventilkappen:Felt Würffel  
Steuersatz:???????????Schlagt mal was vor!!!
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
SAGT MAL EURE MEINUNG UND GIBT ALTERNATIVEN AN!!!!! THX!!!!!!


----------



## grandy (26. Februar 2007)

ich  hab auch ne duro und singletrack 

hmm lenker.. hol dir den spank 
oder den wonderbar die sind ganz gut 
wenn du nen steuerstaz haben wills der gut is für wenig geld hol dir für 25 euro den FSA the pig pro


----------



## EDDM (26. Februar 2007)

Teuer!!!! sind die lenker!!


----------



## grandy (26. Februar 2007)

hmm oder hol dir bei BMO einen von fireeye  kostet 20 euro (mit vorbau 40 )
oder einen voin atomlab die sind net soo teuer


----------



## EDDM (26. Februar 2007)

ja und naben??


----------



## grandy (26. Februar 2007)

hmm da habich net sdo die ahnung..also bei dem rahmen wird ja auf jeden eine mitgelifert wnenu die haben wills.. die is recht gut.. und dann mach dir halt nooch ne nope.. oder ne npj^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDDM (26. Februar 2007)

ne nabe is bei mir nich bei
ja mal schaun!!!!


----------



## EDDM (8. März 2007)

Ein ärgernis hab ich leider ! 
leider sind die gussets und der hinterbau minimal verschieden angeschweist
is aber egal weil der rahmen nur noch geil ist!!!


----------



## grandy (17. März 2007)

mir wurde gesagt der flipper sei ein firestarter verschnitt... kannst du das bestätigen EDDM?
und wie fährt sich der rahmen? wie ist die geo?.. etc etc?.. 
detaisl wären cool
thx..


----------



## EDDM (18. März 2007)

grandy schrieb:


> mir wurde gesagt der flipper sei ein firestarter verschnitt... kannst du das bestätigen EDDM?


wos is des ???? 
ne das bike is noch nich fertig !!!!!!!! 
aber ich bin einen fertigen flipper schon mal gefahren leider mit starrgabel 
er is extrem wendig und liegt gut in der luft!!!!!


----------



## grandy (18. März 2007)

das mit dem firestarter verschnitt .. das steht niorgendwo.. aber das kann man sehen.. leg mal ein bild vom fliper und ein bild vom firestarter nebeneinander..die sehen genau gleich aus... gleiche gussets. gleiche form.. etc... nur das der flipper ein bisschne kleiner, stabiler, dicker, shwerer, teurer is...
naja...
aber finde ich gut das man ihn gut fahren kann


----------



## EDDM (18. März 2007)

ah 
ich auch


----------



## stinky rider (20. März 2007)

hi vieleicht steht das ja schon irgendwo aber ich wollte mal fragen ob man im flipper hinten auch eine nabe mit schnellspanner fahren kann.
gruss felix


----------



## grandy (20. März 2007)

ja natürlich kann man das..wieso sollte man das auch nicht.. hängt doch von der nabe ab nicht vom rahmen


----------



## EDDM (21. März 2007)

is aber gammel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grandy (21. März 2007)

sag mal EDDM.. was hast du eigentlich für ein problem.. kannste net mal freundlicher schreiben?.. danke


----------



## EDDM (23. März 2007)

ne aber mal ehrlich!!!!!!!!!! wie sieht den das aus ?????


----------



## grandy (23. März 2007)

dumm^^. schraubachse rulez^^ c


----------



## Dirt Bastard (29. März 2007)

Weiss jemand wo es den Nox flipper günstig für 26" gibt`?

Hab bis jetzt bei ebay immer nur den Größe S (12,5'') gefunden, und das ist ein bisschen klein glaub ich ...


----------



## ChrisHighFR 6.5 (30. März 2007)

Hallo Dirtblaster,

den Flipper gibt es nur in einer Größe "onefitsize" da wirst du nichts anderes finden... bei Fragen geh doch bitte in den "ultimativen Flipper Thread" dort werden alle deine Fragen so gut wie es geht beantwortet!!!!


----------



## MichaelAIR (12. April 2007)

Also ich persöhnlich fahre ja einen flipper der ist zwar leicht modifiziert (vorne dasgusset am steuerrohr ist weg " aber ich kann auch nur positives dadrüber sagen der geht vom gewict her sehr geile geo und stabil iser auch find ich und sorry wenn ich wasschreibe was schon mal einer geschrieben hat keine lust 90 beiträge durchzulesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grandy (12. April 2007)

hey
wo haste denn den flipper ohne gusset her gekriegt?.. ist doch eigentlich viel geile.r. denn so hübsch finde ich das nicht. 
ich fahre in selber.
kannst du mal ein bild hier reinsetzen? oder nen link oder so? danke


----------



## EDDM (12. April 2007)

ich würd sagen selfmade


----------



## grandy (12. April 2007)

^^ einfach weggeschnitten oder wie xD.. ohne den rahmen zu beschädigen?
respekt!


----------



## EDDM (13. April 2007)

würd ich sagen


----------



## the element (14. April 2007)

ich will mir den flipper auch kaufen und habe ne rock shox revulution und bei mein alten rahm schlegt die immer gegen den rahm also ich kann den lenker nich drehen geht das bei dem flipper und wen nich wie kann man das endern


----------



## grandy (14. April 2007)

ich wrd mal sagen das kommt drauf an wie groß die krone deiner gabel is und wie hoch die schrauben oben druff sind.. und wie klein der rhamen is... zum beispiel nen kumpel hat nen revell 250R und ne DJ3 des passt nur wenner die kappen oben druff abmacht.


----------



## >>Mirco<< (15. Oktober 2007)

Jop..schöness Fahrard..!!

ein Freund von mir fährt auch den Nox Flipper er ist total zufrieden damit, Außer: Das er relativ schwer ist (aber das wusste er ja schon vor dem Kauf) 

Meine Meinung ist: wenn man an den Rahmen noch 2x ne´ double Track dran machst ist er schon zu schwer..^^
Aber sonst ein toller und preiswerter Rahmen...

Ich kaufe mir einen Hitman Orange für 100 das ist auch preiswert und er wiegt nur 2,7 Kilo. (Mit Truativ Kurbeln, FSA Steuersatz und Howitzer Lager) das alles 100  ziemlich coool.

MfG M!rco


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. Oktober 2007)

Hi, mir ist mein v24 gerissen, jetzt wollte ich mir bis das mit der Garantie geklärt ist nen Flipper holen. Ist jemand nen Flipper schon gerissen oder gebrochen?. Und wo kann ich günstig an einen dran kommen?.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. Oktober 2007)

Hier mein Flipper ist da, nur is die Karre sau schwer, 16,5 kg

wie füge ich bilder ein?


----------



## Hopi (30. Oktober 2007)

habe mal in deine Fotos geschaut! also das nächste mal TableTop Reifen, für was ist da eine 203 scheibe auf der Bremse und der Sattel geht ja mal überhaupt nicht.

Also meiner wiegt 14,6 Kilo habe halt auch eine Luftgabel drin und eine Titan Achse in der Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (1. November 2007)

Ich wiege 90kg, da is der tabletop im street müll. Die scheibe bzw. die bremse hab ich noch von einem anderen rad, außerdem wiegt die bestimmt kein halbes kg. Sattel kann ich gut klemmen, war günstig, also bleibt der drauf. wenn ich posen will fahr ich ans eiskaffee.

Die easternbikes electron sind noch ziemlich schwer, wenn die finanzen stimmen werd ich mal was machen.


----------



## waschtl (14. November 2007)

fährt hier irgendwer den flipper mit starrgabel??
ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir eine identity rebate jump fork kaufen soll,habe aber bedenken wegen der einbauhöhe(425mm).
die würde dann ungefähr 6cm niedriger bauen als meine jetzige gabel...
hat irgendwer erfahren mit einer starrgabel im flipper??


----------



## Funbiker07 (16. Januar 2008)

hallo ich fahre auch ein flipper, und wollte mal fragen wieviel federweg der rahmen ab kann
Danke für infos


----------



## Asatiton (3. Februar 2008)

emfpholen sind 80-100mm


----------



## AXE Chilling (9. Februar 2008)

Also kauf dir nicht den Flipper ich kenn kein beschisseren rahmen wie der flipper erstens er ist schwer wie die sau und zweitens eine viel zu lange kettenstrebe klauf dir den NS Capital


----------



## Allgaeu_Simon (16. März 2008)

Hi
Das is zwar nen schöner Rahmen und für den Preis sehr gut im Preis Leistungsverhältniss aber der is sau schwer!


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (20. März 2008)

Hab mir den 08er Rahmen bestellt 
Habe mal so ca. zusammengerechnet auf welches gewicht ich kommen werde , wären dann ca. 14kg (warscheinlich weniger, hab immer nur aufgerundet, also Spielraum ca. -300-400g).
Hätte dann aber noch Potential, da es mit einer 08er DJ3 gefahren wird, mit na Goldlable und 24" würde ich unter 13kg landen 
Mal ne Frage an die Flipper fahrer hier, fährt sich der Rahmen besser mit 80mm als mit 100mm FW? Spiele mit dem Gedanken die DJ zu traveln .


----------



## waschtl (21. März 2008)

also ich fahre ihn mit 80mm.am anfang wars ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig,hat sich aber schnell gelegt.
ich finde er fährt sich super mit 80mm.das umdrehen beim fakie fahren geht damit zb. um einiges leichter.


----------



## Freeridemosher (25. April 2008)

ich hätte auch ma ne frage nämlich was issen wenn man den flipper mit ner gabel so um die 140-160 mm fahren würde??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (25. April 2008)

Freeridemosher schrieb:


> ich hätte auch ma ne frage nämlich was issen wenn man den flipper mit ner gabel so um die 140-160 mm fahren würde??



es ist einfach nur idiotisch du versaust dir die ganze geo damit...


----------



## Freeridemosher (26. April 2008)

ja ok aber ich wollte eig wissen ob der rahmen dann kaputtgehen würde????


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (27. April 2008)

Das hält er aus nur ist es halt unsinnig, genauso unsinnig wie das Ding mit Schaltung zu fahren  Momentan hab ich ne Pike in meinem Flipper Rahmen stehen, wenn du den wirklich mit 140mm fahren willst kommt das Tretlager arg hoch und der Lenk-, Sitzwinkel wird auch sehr steil.


----------



## Freeridemosher (27. April 2008)

ja ok, war ja nur weil ich auf federweg stehe  aber ich denk ma ich würde mich auch mit 100-110mm begnügen xD


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (27. April 2008)

Begnüg dich lieber mit 100-80, die Geo ist mit 100 grade so an der Grenze, lieber 80


----------



## Hopi (28. April 2008)

$TrEEt_EmO schrieb:


> und der Lenk-, Sitzwinkel wird auch sehr steil.



flach wolltest Du bestimmt sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeridemosher (28. April 2008)

ne wenns mehr wird wird er doch steiler
is doch ganz logisch


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (28. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> flach wolltest Du bestimmt sagen



Sorry ich weiß es nicht ma.. 
Ich hätte gedacht es nennt sich steil, da das Oberrohr ja vom Sattel zum Lenker steigt, deshalb steil.
Bei nem CC, wo das Oberrohr fast waagerecht ist würde ich es der logikhalber flach nennen 
Wie auch immer, ich meinte das erstgenannte^^


----------



## Hopi (28. April 2008)

je senkrechter also Richtung 90° eine Gabel steht ums steiler ist der Lenkwinkel.


----------



## so3r3n (5. Mai 2008)

jo, 
beim nox kannse gar nichts falsch machen 
der is zwar etwas schwer aber supergeil zu fahren und super stabil


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. Mai 2008)

Um so hoher die Gabel baut, um so flacher wird der Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Julee (19. Mai 2008)

Kauft euch den scheiß nicht... ihr werdet ewig Probleme haben, da bei NOX nichts genormt ist und auserdem dass 14 mm BMX Ausfallende eine größere Narbe benötigt, als. die meisten von euch haben werden ( standard narben z.B. Shimano Deore fassen nur 10 mm)  

Der Nox flipper ist ein Teurer Spass und bringt nur ärger....

MFG Julee


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (19. Mai 2008)

Julee schrieb:


> Kauft euch den scheiß nicht... ihr werdet ewig Probleme haben, da bei NOX nichts genormt ist und auserdem dass 14 mm BMX Ausfallende eine größere Narbe benötigt, als. die meisten von euch haben werden ( standard narben z.B. Shimano Deore fassen nur 10 mm)
> 
> Der Nox flipper ist ein Teurer Spass und bringt nur ärger....
> 
> MFG Julee



Du weißt das es Adapter gibt...? Und was soll nicht genormt sein? Bei mir passt alles Bestens bin auch 100%ig zufrieden mit dem Rahmen, vorallendingen wegen der Geo. Laber keinen Stuss...


----------



## Hopi (20. Mai 2008)

Julee schrieb:


> Kauft euch den scheiß nicht... ihr werdet ewig Probleme haben, da bei NOX nichts genormt ist und auserdem dass 14 mm BMX Ausfallende eine größere Narbe benötigt, als. die meisten von euch haben werden ( standard narben z.B. Shimano Deore fassen nur 10 mm)
> 
> Der Nox flipper ist ein Teurer Spass und bringt nur ärger....
> 
> MFG Julee



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man es machen lassen. Der Rahmen ist in  Preis/Leistung nicht zu schlagen.

In so einen Rahmen gehört eine richtige Nabe und nicht so ein Kinderspielzeug.


----------



## xell (20. Mai 2008)

EDDM schrieb:


> Hacken ich hof keinen !!!!!
> 
> ich würd singel track konmpeltt nehmen!!!!





doch, unter aller sau lackiert  
stört cih aber nicht weiter, er ist hammer stabil.
Mein 16 kilo bike fühlt sich an wie 14 kilo durch die geile geometrie


----------



## bighitryder (30. Oktober 2008)

wie siehts mit der stabilität aus beim 08 er modell aus?
weil darauf hat eig npch niemand wirklich geantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flipper87 (8. November 2008)

hi leute hab mal ne frage will mir für mein flipper den maxxis holy roller holen für 26" und 2.40er breite hat jemand erfahrung ob der rein passt??


----------



## mulfi (12. November 2008)

passt!


----------



## -Dirtstyle- (16. März 2009)

hey also ich will mir in den nächsten wochen einen flipper holen!
denk ihr damit bin ich gut bedient?
denn der preis ist echt unschlagbar und die geo sagt mir auch echt zu?!

mfg


----------



## blkpaule (22. März 2009)

absolute scheiß geometrie und viel zuschwer der flipper war mein erster Rahmen und ich war nicht zufrieden


----------



## -Dirtstyle- (22. März 2009)

ok...danke^^ dann wirds vllt wohl doch eher ein ns suburban!


----------



## blkpaule (28. März 2009)

ein kumpel von mir fährt den suburban er it echt zufrieden mit dem scön langen ober -rohr super fuer x-ups und barspins


----------



## DaZarter85 (19. Mai 2009)

Des ist mein Flipper, seid 2 Wochen fertig, hauptsächlich für mein Mädel aufgebaut, muß aber sagen das es sichsehr gut fahren läßt;ach jaGewicht steht bei 13,9Kilo


----------



## Micha ???? (25. Juli 2009)

hät mal ne frage:
krieg bald auch den flipper 
wollt da ne kurbel für 73mm innenlager einbauen
-klappt das mit so einem bmx-adapter??


----------



## blkpaule (25. Juli 2009)

flipper geht mit adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha ???? (25. Juli 2009)

thx


----------



## Micha ???? (26. Juli 2009)

welche schaftlänge brauch ich??


----------



## snowman biker (30. Mai 2010)

ich haette auch mal nen paar fragen, weil ich bin noch anfaenger und hab mir nen  gebrauchten flipper rahmen geholt...
1. kann man hinten auch schnellspanner benutzen? wenn nicht was sonst?
2. ich hab bmx andapter dran vom vorgaenger, der sieht aus wie nen zahnrad, was fuer kurbel und kenntenblatt gibts dafuer? (natuerlich singel)


wuerde mich uber eine PN sehr freuen!
Danke schonmal vorraus!


----------



## knutbuengen (19. Juni 2016)

Hi ins Forum,

ich will für meinen Sohn ein Dirtbike aufbauen.

- zuerst 24", später 26"
- Rahmen NOX Flipper in S
- Reba SL 26"
- Sun Ringle Sun Single Track Felge 24" 32 Loch
- vorne mit Schnellspanner?
- hinten Singlespeed mit Kettenspanner

Meine Fragen sind:

was  für ein Innenlager passt?
welche Kurbel passt ? 170 mm
wie viele Zähne vorne und hinten? Der Kleine ist erst 140 cm klein - am BMX sind es aktuell 9-25 (18")
ist Schnellspanner vorne ok oder muss es eine Schraubachse sein?

Hat jemand ein pdf von der Rahmengeometrie? 

Vielen Dank,
Knut


----------



## stalker82 (20. Januar 2017)

So,  das ist mein Flipper


----------



## dhridernox (21. Januar 2017)

stalker82 schrieb:


> So,  das ist mein Flipper



Sehr schick geworden das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhridernox (27. Februar 2017)

Neue Modelle vom Flipper und Flylight

https://www.noxcycles.com/products/dirt/


----------

